# 29 Layered "Mirror Pole"



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

Description said:


> I just couldn't resist building this.
> Yes, it can be scrambled a lot more than what I show in the video. A lot more.



Yes, Meep is crazy. =(

Edit: Made a video on how this thing can be scrambled:


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 30, 2010)

You did WHAT?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 30, 2010)

Question: Why do you have so many mirorr blocks? Also, how is it 29? Doeen't it have to be a multiple of 3 because a mirror blocks has 3 layers? Anyway, nice uhh thing!


----------



## joey (Apr 30, 2010)

...


----------



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Question: Why do you have so many mirorr blocks? Also, how is it 29? Doeen't it have to be a multiple of 3 because a mirror blocks has 3 layers? Anyway, nice uhh thing!



They're not just stacked on top of each other lol


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 30, 2010)

Meep said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Why do you have so many mirorr blocks? Also, how is it 29? Doeen't it have to be a multiple of 3 because a mirror blocks has 3 layers? Anyway, nice uhh thing!
> ...



They aren't? That's interesting.


----------



## joey (Apr 30, 2010)

...


----------



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

joey said:


> ...



:3


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## CarTMan (Apr 30, 2010)

can it be scrambled and solved?
interesting thing


----------



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

CarTMan said:


> can it be scrambled and solved?
> interesting thing



Yeah, it can.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2010)

Uhh.

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

What IS this, exactly? And why did you have 14 Mirror Blocks in the first place?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 30, 2010)

Meep said:


> CarTMan said:
> 
> 
> > can it be scrambled and solved?
> ...



I'm confused, sorry. Does it only turn on the 1 axis? Seems a bit pointless if so.


----------



## nck (Apr 30, 2010)

lolwoot


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2010)

joey said:


> ...


....


----------



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > CarTMan said:
> ...



It doesn't, due to the uneven-ness of the mirror blocks pieces you could free up a bunch of other moves via Uw2 :3

Edit:
Made a little video on how it can turn:


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 30, 2010)

o_0 recog would be wut


----------



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> o_0 recog would be wut



Am scared to fully scramble it ;-;


----------



## Forte (Apr 30, 2010)

LOLMEEP

sirry meep wiff balik bayan


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude, waste of cubes


----------



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Dude, waste of cubes



They were all free for me, and about $0.50 each for the person who gave them to me.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 30, 2010)

Meep said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, waste of cubes
> ...



But then I imagine so many hours of work went into this.


----------



## Meep (Apr 30, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



I'd estimate about 10-20 minutes total (Excluding drying) lol


----------



## Chapuunka (May 1, 2010)

Meep said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...



This must be much simpler than I thought.


----------



## Meep (May 1, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



It really is, I built while playing a flash game at the same time =P


----------

